# 12" bridgeport roatry table parts/ diagrams ect



## LEEQ (Apr 26, 2013)

I acquired a 12" bridgeport rotary table in need of some parts. It had been motorized. As I haven't used, much less worked on one I don't know what I need. I would appreciate any sources for parts as well as to paperwork such as owners manuals or parts diagrams. I know people have mentioned used parts places in various threads. Those type of leads would be great. This isn't high priority, just something I would like to fill in the cracks. It would be cool to be able to make my own parts. Maybe make a divider for it.


----------



## OldMachinist (Apr 26, 2013)

Check out this link. At the end of the page is a parts diagram and list for the 12" table.

http://aafradio.org/garajmahal/Bridgeport_Rotary_Table_Rebuild.html


----------



## LEEQ (Apr 26, 2013)

Cool, thanks. That's about what I've turned up so far too. I'll be lookin though.


----------

